# Ordered the Last E46 325iT



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

mgorgel said:


> You think a Touring Roll Call will be apropriate...? I can make a seperate tread...


I think once event plans start moving forward for next year, we should ask Mark/Tim/Jon if we could do something like this for the event, simiar to what the E21 people did this year. Then we can all work on getting people together for this.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Kaz said:


> I think once event plans start moving forward for next year, we should ask Mark/Tim/Jon if we could do something like this for the event, simiar to what the E21 people did this year. Then we can all work on getting people together for this.


 That sounds great!


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

UncleDon said:


> OK, one of the last E46 325iTs... according to my dealer, December 2004 will be the last month of production..


Oh brother, that's really bad news...

We wanted to do ED on a 325xiT next June... I guess that will be impossible now. I wonder whether we should postpone until September 2005 (when the new xiT will be available supposedly) or maybe rush things a little and order now...

adc
03 330 ZHP


----------



## PABS (Apr 3, 2003)

The E46 Touring is very nice...but alas woefully underpowered. When I test deove one I had three people and me in the car. It could not handle this very well. If in addition one adds cargo it simply will be bogged down.

This model just begged for at least a 3.0 liter. Maybe the next genereation 3.0l engine will find it's way into a 3 series touring.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

PABS said:


> This model just begged for at least a 3.0 liter. Maybe the next genereation 3.0l engine will find it's way into a 3 series touring.


Yeah I have said that many times in other threads - if they had a 330iT or 330xiT, I would probably only have 1 BMW auto today instead of 2.


----------



## PABS (Apr 3, 2003)

For that matter I also don't know why there wasn't an E39 touring with the 3.0l

The 528iT is underpowered and the 540iT is overpriced.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

PABS said:


> The 528iT is underpowered and the 540iT is overpriced.


I had thought that too until I bought mine. You push the loud pedal down, the 528 goes -- certainly not as quick off the line as the 540 but I am more than happy. If you give it the boot on the highway, it will move right up to 100mph+ very happily. Mine has the older GM auto also, not the Step. I get about 23-24mpg with mine (with 80000 miles on the odo) 

To go back to the 3ers, when I drove the 325xiT I kept looking for more power, maybe because it was a Step model (the only one the dealer had.) I then drove the 330, fell in love with it and that was all.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

PABS said:


> For that matter I also don't know why there wasn't an E39 touring with the 3.0l


There was - and a fine car it is too.


> The 528iT is underpowered and the 540iT is overpriced.


It depends where you are. the 528i isn't a lot slower than the 530i, although it is probably better with the 5-speed box (auto or manual) than the 4-speeder fitted to US/CDN cars. The manual 540iT was, for a time, briefly known as the Fastest Depreciating Car in the UK - a standard, white 540iT/6 would lose perhaps 75% of its value in three years, and sell for not much more.


----------



## PABS (Apr 3, 2003)

Hmm...I don't think the 530iT was availale in the US...I would have certainly purchased one.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

PABS said:


> Hmm...I don't think the 530iT was availale in the US...I would have certainly purchased one.


 You may be confusing your 530s. There was a 3.0L V8 (M60B30) available in the E34 5 series (including Touring) sold in the US from 1993-95.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

PABS said:


> Hmm...I don't think the 530iT was availale in the US...I would have certainly purchased one.


Only with a 3-litre V8. A 3-litre six came later, but for some reason BMW USA elected not to import that one. It was pretty hairy for a station wagon - only various V8 Mercs/AMGs could outwit it for all-round ability.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

I am up for the touring corral.

it is probably safe to bet no E90 tourings 

nice options uncle don


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

andy_thomas said:


> Only with a 3-litre V8. A 3-litre six came later, but for some reason BMW USA elected not to import that one. It was pretty hairy for a station wagon - only various V8 Mercs/AMGs could outwit it for all-round ability.


E34 M5 Touring? :dunno:

Even today probably only a E55 wagon could keep up.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

I'm pretty fired up about the idea of a touring corral at Bimmerfest.
Is there even a date for it, yet?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I won't be there


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> I won't be there


 :bawling:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I'd come to alexfest though

also, U2 will be touring in 2005 :eeps:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> I'd come to alexfest though
> 
> also, U2 will be touring in 2005 :eeps:


Good to know on both accounts. Would it be safe to assume you will travel almost any where during the tour :dunno: If so, count me in for a hook up when they are in my region :thumbup:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> Good to know on both accounts. Would it be safe to assume you will travel almost any where during the tour :dunno: If so, count me in for a hook up when they are in my region :thumbup:


I will almost definitely be seeing them in Washington, DC


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Jeff_DML said:


> it is probably safe to bet no E90 tourings


Probably not for '05. '06, OTOH... link


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> Probably not for '05. '06, OTOH... link


hey thanks, missed that post somehow. Figured with poor touring sales and the X3 no e90 touring, guessed wrong. No 3.0l again 

edit: no rwd tourings!!! :violent: probably auto standard :yikes:


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Jeff_DML said:


> hey thanks, missed that post somehow. Figured with poor touring sales and the X3 no e90 touring, guessed wrong. No 3.0l again
> 
> edit: no rwd tourings!!! :violent: probably auto standard :yikes:


 I guess I will have to hold out hope for a sporting 5er Touring then... though I may also have to believe in winged pigs too... :rofl:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> I will almost definitely be seeing them in Washington, DC


 :thumbup: Use your connections to get us some good seats :bigpimp:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> :thumbup: Use your connections to get us some good seats :bigpimp:


general admission seats are easy to come by

it's the standing in line for 20 hours that you may not enjoy so much


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> general admission seats are easy to come by
> 
> it's the standing in line for 20 hours that you may not enjoy so much


You hold my spot, right :angel:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Jeff_DML said:


> edit: no rwd tourings!!!


Both the new 3- and 5-series tourings will be available in AWD form only in the US.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Boo!


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> Both the new 3- and 5-series tourings will be available in AWD form only in the US.


Arrgh 

Sure, my 325xit was great when I lived in New Hampshire, but now I live in the flippin' desert. I have no need for AWD if I buy an e90 touring or an e61. What marketing genius at BMWNA decided this?


----------



## oldefarms (Jul 30, 2004)

*E90 Xi Wagon*

So does anyone have some sense if there will be an E90 XI T ?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

oldefarms said:


> So does anyone have some sense if there will be an E90 XI T ?


Yes, there will be a 325xit.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

oldefarms said:


> So does anyone have some sense if there will be an E90 XI T ?


 Link


----------



## sdwolff (May 22, 2002)

Wagon are the best. I'm on my 2nd (3rd if you include my '96 318ti). First was a '94 530iT.

I love my '01 325iT. Everyone has sedans and coupe. I like to drive something a little different.


----------



## Daver (May 13, 2002)

#2 for me... started with a great '95 525iT. I recently traded over to a 2003 325iT. I miss the old wagon sometimes, but the 325iT has so many improvements.

My other car is a Z3 Coupe ... some people have called it a mini-wagon...  ... given that both my cars are Alpine White with Beige leather just reinforces that idea for them  

Oh well... two cars and six wipers ... even the guy at the parts counter made a remark about my cars when I bought new blades.

So... no more RWD wagons from BMW in the US? That's quite disappointing


----------



## Wagon Man (Oct 17, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> Both the new 3- and 5-series tourings will be available in AWD form only in the US.


BM Fu cking stupid W ... never import the 3.0T into this country, now they stop bring in the RWD .... damn it ...


----------



## santiago (Jun 2, 2004)

J Lew said:


> BM Fu cking stupid W ... never import the 3.0T into this country, now they stop bring in the RWD .... damn it ...


I hope BMW Canada does not choose to do the same.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

J Lew said:


> BM Fu cking stupid W ... never import the 3.0T into this country, now they stop bring in the RWD .... damn it ...


The sales figures don't show much of a need for the RWD wagon. For the entire 2004 model year, we sold 1 325iT, and we sold it at invoice just to get rid of it. Sales of the AWD wagons weren't much better, but at least we managed to sell 4 or 5 of them.

By comparison, we probably sell 4 or 5 X3s and 4 or 5 X5s in a week. :angel:


----------



## santiago (Jun 2, 2004)

SARAFIL said:


> The sales figures don't show much of a need for the RWD wagon. For the entire 2004 model year, we sold 1 325iT, and we sold it at invoice just to get rid of it. Sales of the AWD wagons weren't much better, but at least we managed to sell 4 or 5 of them.
> 
> By comparison, we probably sell 4 or 5 X3s and 4 or 5 X5s in a week. :angel:


Is that a geographical issue? There must be some areas that are more open to wagone (New England?). Where are you located?

It must be a common enough issue across the States for BMWNA to decide no RWD wagons. That's too bad.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

santiago said:


> Is that a geographical issue? There must be some areas that are more open to wagone (New England?). Where are you located?
> 
> It must be a common enough issue across the States for BMWNA to decide no RWD wagons. That's too bad.


SARAFIL's in Rhode Island.

There are a fair number of wagons in New England, mostly of the SubaruVolvo/Saab variety in that order. Maybe people these days equate having a wagon with a small SUV so it needs AWD? Dunno. Has to be some sort of demographic, else BMWNA would not do it.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

santiago said:


> Is that a geographical issue? There must be some areas that are more open to wagone (New England?). Where are you located?


New England. :angel:


----------



## santiago (Jun 2, 2004)

SARAFIL said:


> New England. :angel:


South of me is Vermont and northern New York. Those are people that knew about Hakkas and Subarus way before anyone else did. Somehow I don't equate Rhode Island with my southern neighbors. 

Edit: For some reason I typed Maryland when it should have been Rhode Island.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

had to post a pic to mark the end of the rwd wagon


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Amen! Tell it all brother.

Can we get any other witnesses from the congregation?


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

IndyMike said:


> Amen! Tell it all brother.
> 
> Can we get any other witnesses from the congregation?


love the ZHP front spoiler, need to upgrade my wagon :thumbup:


----------



## sdwolff (May 22, 2002)

Me too. :angel:












Jeff_DML said:


> love the ZHP front spoiler, need to upgrade my wagon :thumbup:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

IndyMike said:


> Amen! Tell it all brother.
> 
> Can we get any other witnesses from the congregation?


Your car will always be one of my favorite E46 wagons. (...if not the favorite!)

Your 330Cic was also quite a looker, too. And the ZHP looks hot...

You've got great taste when it comes to color choices and model configuration!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I never liked the M Sport front (looks too feminine) but I've thought of getting an M Aero, especially if I can find one cheap, already in the right color.


----------



## dblcltch (Dec 11, 2004)

Hello, new member. Glad to find others who think a wagon beats an suv. I don't get the need for the all wheel drive, either. Snow tires work just fine in most areas of the country.

Just picked up my new wagon last week. Mystic Blue on black with sport package and 5sp. Was supposed to have the aluminum trim but ended up with the wood. Did I get lucky or do those with the alum. trim like it?

Pleased overall with the performance. The lack of power is compensated by the higher gearing. I had a 98 M3, 330Ci(which the ex took), and z3 3.0 so I wasn't expecting blinding speed anyway. It serves the need I have now which is hauling sports gear and dogs. I'm looking forward to not having to dismantle my bike every time I go to a race.

Where and when is the Bimmerfest held? A wagon corral would be cool.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

dblcltch said:


> I had a 98 M3, 330Ci(which the ex took), and z3 3.0 so I wasn't expecting blinding speed anyway.


Welcome. I had a '98 M3, which I replaced with a 330Ci and then the 325iT. Like you, I'm going the "wrong" way on horsepower.

I'm also one of the many who would have gotten a 330iT in a heartbeat if it were offered in our market.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

dblcltch said:


> ... Was supposed to have the aluminum trim but ended up with the wood. Did I get lucky or do those with the alum. trim like it?


I have the "aluminum" trim in our wagon and I dont like it, looks like [email protected] to me nowadays. Initially thought it was a bit more sporty but I am tired of it now. If it was real aluminum it might be a different story. I prefer wood :thumbup:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> Your car will always be one of my favorite E46 wagons. (...if not the favorite!)
> 
> Your 330Cic was also quite a looker, too. And the ZHP looks hot...
> 
> You've got great taste when it comes to color choices and model configuration!


Well, thanks for the PROPS, Sarafil! I just wish we could all be allowed a little more creativity here in the U.S, by having access to the Individual program. But alas I'm resigned that will never happen.

I'd love a Rudy red II 3er Touring with either Caramel or Natural brown leather, M Tech II spoiler kit, plus some of the other wood trims that are available, fitted with type 135M wheels on Michie PS 2's, oh, and of course with the 3 liter engine. Heck, give me the other Performance Package goodies since this is my pipe dream. 

Ah, sweet dreams are made of these.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

IndyMike said:


> I'd love a Rudy red II 3er Touring with either Caramel or Natural brown leather, M Tech II spoiler kit, plus some of the other wood trims that are available, fitted with type 135M wheels on Michie PS 2's, oh, and of course with the 3 liter engine. Heck, give me the other Performance Package goodies since this is my pipe dream.


Make that 2, please. 6 speed also of course.

(Then I won't have to think about that X5 4.8is Imola Red/Black I saw at the dealer's today - no cure for the motorhead disease  )


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

dblcltch said:


> Hello, new member. Glad to find others who think a wagon beats an suv. I don't get the need for the all wheel drive, either. Snow tires work just fine in most areas of the country.
> 
> Just picked up my new wagon last week. Mystic Blue on black with sport package and 5sp. Was supposed to have the aluminum trim but ended up with the wood. Did I get lucky or do those with the alum. trim like it?
> 
> ...


Hey, welcome to the club! :thumbup:

I've got to believe that most of us here have never seen a Touring in Mystic, so if you have access to a digi-cam I'm sure I wouldn't be the only one that would enjoy scoping a pic of it.



dblcltch said:


> Where and when is the Bimmerfest held? A wagon corral would be cool.


I'm not sure of the exact dates, but normally it is held in April in Santa Barbara, CA. And a caravan of wagons headed west would be pretty cool. Maybe we can get someone with an M3 to run blocker so we can really move our little doggies on the trail.


----------



## santiago (Jun 2, 2004)

This is my favourite Touring. An E46Fanatics user out of Sweden (Johan99) has a Mora metallic 320dT.









Here's a picture of mine in its natural element (!).


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

santiago said:


> This is my favourite Touring. An E46Fanatics user out of Sweden (Johan99) has a Mora metallic 320dT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh boy.... you need some help in the wheels department, even if those are only your winter wheels!


----------



## santiago (Jun 2, 2004)

SARAFIL said:


> Oh boy.... you need some help in the wheels department, even if those are only your winter wheels!


  Steelies and caps are just fine for winter. I think this is the first car I have that actually has dressing for the winter. Usually I have black or silver steelies.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

santiago said:


> Steelies and caps are just fine for winter. I think this is the first car I have that actually has dressing for the winter. Usually I have black or silver steelies.


Your BMW deserves proper wheels at all times, even for winter use!


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

I think these are my favorite [e46] tourings.

The first is Kilkennyman's 330d touring with the M-tech package.
The other is, of course, the Rogue touring with the S54 engine transplant.


----------



## santiago (Jun 2, 2004)

SARAFIL said:


> Your BMW deserves proper wheels at all times, even for winter use!


If (and that's a big if) I ever choose to treat myself to new wheels I will make my OEM 16" wheels my winter wheels. Meanwhile I am treating myself to a set of 16" Goodyear F1 GS-D3 that are sitting in my garage ( :thumbup: for Gary and TireRack).

I guess it's my rally training that has me stuck on using steel wheels. If you ever dent one, just hammer it out.

Edit: "mauzsht" Don't know what happened there.


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> hey thanks, missed that post somehow. Figured with poor touring sales and the X3 no e90 touring, guessed wrong. No 3.0l again
> 
> edit: no rwd tourings!!! :violent: probably auto standard :yikes:


Looks like I also have one of the last of the breed, at least in this country.


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

I still maintain (as have others) that the lackluster sales of e46 wagons has to be a marketing issue. Otherwise, why does Audi do so well at selling sportswagons, when the e46 is a superior performer? 

You always hear dealers complaining of the difficulty selling them, but on the other hand, try going to a BMW dealer and finding a reasonable selection of wagons to choose from. It seems like a self-fulfilling prophecy to me :dunno: 

(I know this topic has been debated before, but the lack of a RWD e90 touring is disturbing)


----------

